# dirty car...not anymore it isnt



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

So after being buried under snow
grit,salt and crap from the roads this winter,thought is was about time i cleaned my car ,and gave her a little tickle,has not been washed since late november ,wasnt that bothered as it had some good protection applied before this and i knew underneath all would be well

basic process,rinse,snowfoam,jet wash,wheels washed and decotaminated,washed and then clayed
polished,and some protection layed down

used mostly products from Car Chem ,as they are relatively new to me and wanted to use the whole range to see what they are like

the wheels were washed with alloy wheel cleaner and decontaminated with Revolt
the car was snowfoamed with their snowfoam 
shampoo used was 1900:1 ,smelt great and cleaned,but the best bit is the ratio i used 10ml for 10l of water
i know this as i measured it out ,look how little it looks in the bucket ,but suds up brilliantly
after a jet wash,onto claying with gentle clay,again pulled some crap from the paint

dried off with towels and the pet dryer
polished up with deep clean polish
sealed the paint with nano shell,then after 24hrs applied a layer of hard shell and a layer of english oak wax
glass was treated with anti fog ,(insides) and glass sealant on the externals
wheels polished up with cleansing polish and sealed with wheel armour
the tyres were dressed with tyre gel

my impression,the whole range was so easy to use and work with
great value for the money,just did what it said it would do

instead of pics,ive made a little video for you all
look out for the beading and the water sheeting ,leaving a dry surface,impresive
please ask any questions and or feedback always appreciated

thanks

Steve

click on the video to view,best viewed in full screen


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

Really impressive video :thumb: Good to see a video for a change


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice work :thumb:

CarChem products seem to be very good!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

awesome vid Steve... get that on youtube!!


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice video Steve and as ever a cracking finish.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice video, you could almost reach into those reflections towards the end with the gate showing. The Revolt looks to be pretty good too. :thumb:

Watched it three times


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Epic dude i must say.
Love the box of tricks too


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

shine247 said:


> Nice video, you could almost reach into those reflections towards the end with the gate showing. The Revolt looks to be pretty good too. :thumb:
> 
> Watched it three times


sorry forgot to say its a pound to view lol:lol:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> sorry forgot to say its a pound to view lol:lol:


I owe you a few quid as well then.

I like the music as well buddy


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> sorry forgot to say its a pound to view lol:lol:


:doublesho:doublesho I'll have to owe ya:lol:

Nicely done sir:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> sorry forgot to say its a pound to view lol:lol:


:doublesho Your as bad as Sky for unexpected bills.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Stunning Steve, great video, time well spent by the looks of it. you should be really happy with the end result.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

very nice indeed, good to see a video for a change


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Stunning Steve, great video, time well spent by the looks of it. you should be really happy with the end result.


oh i am,cant belive how the water sheets off and leaves a dry surface underneath,everything i used was so easy to use as well,no faffing about,honest products



essjay said:


> very nice indeed, good to see a video for a change


many thanks im going to do more like this,something different


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice work mate:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

TopSport+ said:


> nice work mate:thumb:


thanks very happy with my two days work

BUT

not happy with the rain and sleet now coming down

ho hum


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Steve


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice work there buddy nice video :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

North east Car Care said:


> Cracking work Steve


cheers shaun appreciate it matey



kempe said:


> Nice work there buddy nice video :thumb:


might go into television



i like the bit where the water just sheets straight off and the paper towel is dry ,,


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great work bud


----------



## Nil by mouth (Apr 15, 2012)

Genuine thanks dude ! A real inspiration to those of us just gettin started :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice little video there Steve! Cool box showing the products too! Very nice! Car looks great!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Mehan said:


> great work bud


cheers thanks



Nil by mouth said:


> Genuine thanks dude ! A real inspiration to those of us just gettin started :thumb:


thank you,dont forget to post up your work



JBirchy said:


> Nice little video there Steve! Cool box showing the products too! Very nice! Car looks great!


cheers john,not bad for 11yr old,and 105k,,the box ill be taking over to manchester,along with hoses,snow foam lances etc etc see you there!:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job on the clean up steve looks like new again now.
great video and loved the music that wnet with it.
as said made a change to see a video then pics


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> cheers john,not bad for 11yr old,and 105k,,the box ill be taking over to manchester,along with hoses,snow foam lances etc etc see you there!:thumb:


Superb Steve, look forward to it!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Great vid lovely work.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

bazz said:


> great job on the clean up steve looks like new again now.
> great video and loved the music that wnet with it.
> as said made a change to see a video then pics


thanks appreciated



colarado red said:


> Great vid lovely work.


cheers,i like the way the water justs sheets off
will proberly do a few more videos from now on


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work Steve...

How did you find the CarChem products? Was going to try some. What would you recommend?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Sirmally2 said:


> Nice work Steve...
> 
> How did you find the CarChem products? Was going to try some. What would you recommend?


very good products

easy to use

does what they say it will do

cracking prices

whats not to like


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

great video my friend but can we have reflection shot of the dog pplease next time :lol:

how did you find the tyre gel mate,easy to apply and what sort of finish does it leave onces cured.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work my man. Thanks for the review as well. Nice to hear about new products getting used.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work mate and good video.:thumb:


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

nice video and a cracking job, i thought the water sheated quite slow although it left the panel nice and dry


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

iamrichard123 said:


> great video my friend but can we have reflection shot of the dog pplease next time :lol:
> 
> ill see if she will sit down for me,just for you,here she is on a different car
> looks like she laughing!!!
> ...


when applying it leave slittle white bubbles,these soon dissapear,and the gel drys a nice shiney finish,easy to apply,needs a stiffish applicator



Soul Hudson said:


> Cracking work my man. Thanks for the review as well. Nice to hear about new products getting used.


always trying new bits,we should all try to move things along



jamesgti said:


> Great work mate and good video.:thumb:


thank you



4d_dc2 said:


> nice video and a cracking job, i thought the water sheated quite slow although it left the panel nice and dry


i suppose each car will be different,in angles of panels etc etc,but im happy with the water movement,thanks for kind words,makes it worthwhile


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

love the photo thanks for that.think ill get some of this tyre gel to try myself once i run out off my current product.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

iamrichard123 said:


> love the photo thanks for that.think ill get some of this tyre gel to try myself once i run out off my current product.


shampoo is awesome

dilutes down to 1900:1 and still cleans

am liking the range a lot at the mo


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

"dilutes down to 1900:1 and still cleans":doublesho
waw did i read that right.

think my next order will be this stuff thanks:thumb:


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Very nicely edited video, the water sheeting looks great!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

sitalchauhan said:


> Very nicely edited video, the water sheeting looks great!


thank you

today the snow coming home from work just slid off


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey steve what kit is that you have and where can i get one?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

what kit?

which bits??


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

steve from wath said:


> what kit?
> 
> which bits??


oh yeah sorry these

http://s424.beta.photobucket.com/us...P1030813_zps8919051a.jpg.html?fromLegacy=true


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Quite a good vid that


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

purplechris said:


> oh yeah sorry these
> 
> http://s424.beta.photobucket.com/us...P1030813_zps8919051a.jpg.html?fromLegacy=true


All of the products are from Car-Chem
http://www.car-chem.com/store/

There is a recent thread discussing Car-Chem products:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=296045

He made the wooden enclosure himself:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295013

Hope this helps


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Great work 
Great video
Nice one :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

purplechris said:


> oh yeah sorry these
> 
> http://s424.beta.photobucket.com/us...P1030813_zps8919051a.jpg.html?fromLegacy=true


chris

seeing as you not too far from me

if you want to try some out call over,

ill let you have a play with them,,do you promise to bring em back lol

the bottles etc im made myself



20vKarlos said:


> Quite a good vid that


thank you,am still playing around with them

quite like them so ill be doing a few more

cheers


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Tabbs said:


> Great work
> Great video
> Nice one :thumb:


cheers Simon

hope you recovering well matey

ill do you a video of the bug and or the freelander when you better


----------



## heed (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the video


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

heed said:


> Thanks for the video


no problem

glad you liked it


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Steve - really stepping it up a notch with the video mate! I love it! Very nice job (Car Chem products are looking pretty good too). You know its a good write up when it makes the person reading it (or in your case watching it) want to go straight outside and find a car to detail ha ha


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

look forward to the next video


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

MR.Q said:


> Steve - really stepping it up a notch with the video mate! I love it! Very nice job (Car Chem products are looking pretty good too). You know its a good write up when it makes the person reading it (or in your case watching it) want to go straight outside and find a car to detail ha ha


cheers,am liking the videos etc,a bit different,plus i enjoy making them 
so did you go and clean yours ?



iamrichard123 said:


> look forward to the next video


cheers matey:wave:


----------

